# 1/35 CH47-A Chinook hits shelves SOON!!!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

On the shelves in South Africa and in Japan! which means late Jan or early Feb for us!

Check the pics and the instruction sheet layout!

http://www.1999.co.jp/asp/GoodsDetails_e.asp?Bno=&It_c=10045586&Typ1_c=102&Typ2_c=161&Typ3_c=625&Spage=1&SC=0&app_url=top_right102_e.asp


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for the link, Troy. This is a must have kit for me in spite of the price.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No problemo!

I will be selling some kits on ebay to get this one most likely.

Now to the tune of sitten on the dock on the bay:

"Selling all my crap on ebay
watching the bids--- pile all day

Selling all my crap on ebay
wasting time------"


----------

